# Ubuntu- Neueinsteiger hat fragen^^



## CentaX (7. März 2008)

Abend,
Ich hab mich mal jetzt dazu entschieden, Ubuntu auf meine HDD zu schieben...
Keine einzige Linux- Version unterstützt meine WLAN Karten von Haus aus, in Backtrack 2 und Ubuntu verschweigt sie schön ihren Dienst.
Ich hatte deshalb jetzt vor, mir dafür einen Treiber zu installieren...
Das ist an sich auch nicht das Problem (TUTs gibts genug), sondern das ich die Abit AirPace WiFi habe (sie setzt auf einen Atheros Chip, welchen weiß ich nicht), welche ein PCIe x1 Interface besitzt...
http://madwifi.org/wiki/Architecture
Bei dieser Anleitung bin ich mir da an einigen Stellen unsicher, kann mir da jemand helfen?
Ubuntu ist ohne WLAN nunmal sinnlos für mich 
E: Atheros Chip soll nach ewiger Suche der AR5006X sein...


----------



## potzblitz (7. März 2008)

Nimm den http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5007EG  

http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz


----------



## CentaX (8. März 2008)

Uff...
Wie genau kompiliere ich den?
Ich blick grad nicht wie man im Terminal navigiert^^
Oder hat vllt jemand nen fertig kompilierten für mich? :\


----------



## Adrenalize (8. März 2008)

Im Repo gibts das Madwifi nicht? mal mit apt-get oder Synaptic gecheckt?
Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass Ubuntu eigentlich damit kommt und Atheros-Geräte out of the box laufen sollten...


----------



## CentaX (8. März 2008)

Bei iwconfig zeigt er nichts an... Also no device found oder so 
Meine einzige Erklärung wär, dass es am PCIe x1 liegt... Aber Mini- PCI sollte das ja sein oder? Dann sollte es zumindest nach dem Treiber gehen...


----------



## peddy (3. April 2008)

Irgend wie kapier ich nicht wo es jetzt genau bei dir Probleme gibt.

Mach die Shell/Konsole auf. Mit lsmod kannst du überprüfen welche Treiber srpich Module geladen wurden. Ist da der den du brauchst dabei? Unter /lib/modules findest du alle treiber die der Kernel mit bringt. Findest du da einen Treiber der deine Karte unterstützt. Wenn ja lade ihn mit modprobe


----------



## gouraud (29. Mai 2008)

Also da du einen AR5007EG-Chip hast, wird der nicht out-of-the-box unterstützt.
Ne Anleitung, wie man den unter Linux (nicht nur Ubuntu) installiert, gibts hier:

HOWTO: Einrichten von madwifi unter (K)Ubuntu Atheros 5007 - Thema anzeigen - ubuntuusers

Im Prinzip:


```
# wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
# tar xzf madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
# cd madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007
# make
# make install
# modprobe ath_pci
# shutdown -r now
```

Und freuen.  Hat bei mir einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## CentaX (29. Mai 2008)

Oh, danke!
Muss ich mit 8.04 mal probieren, brauch nur noch ein 20m LAN Kabel >.<
Bei der nächsten Bestellung kommt eins mit, ist viel unkomplizierter wenn man mal kurz eins hat


----------

